# chain saw model#358.357181 craftsman



## joezap (Apr 21, 2012)

i have a craftsman chain saw model #358.357181 having a start problem. it wil run only for a few seconds. seems to be starving for fuel but i can see fuel going through the line. i can shoot it with ether and it still does the same thing. the saw started up earlier this year with no problem. drained the fuel and put in new, still the same thing. any sugestions?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the carb needs a cleaning. Go onto You Tube, enter in cleaning a 2 cycle Carburetor. It will show you step by step how to clean and replace diaphragms.


----------

